
Snap to Release New Spectacles - prostoalex
https://cheddar.com/videos/exclusive-snap-to-release-new-spectacles-this-year
======
_jn
Mentioning “on Cheddar” in the title seems very much promotional. Could we get
a title change on this post?

~~~
prostoalex
My bad, didn't catch it at submission time.

~~~
_jn
Thank you :)

